# Hemp soap benefits



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

Can anyone tell me the benefits of hemp oil soap? And what does it offer that other oils cannot.

Thanks!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is some info:

Crafters Choice)

Organic Hemp Seed Oil - FNWL

I've never tried it, so I don't know if it is worth the price.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I've tried it and liked it in a shampoo bar, but quit making it because the shelf life is too short....around 3-4 months. Rancid Hemp oil is NOT something you ever want to smell.


----------



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

How about benefits that YOU see. 

I read that you can refrigerate the hemp oil to keep it longer. Is that true?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

It makes a nice creamy lather that rinses out easily, but doesn't leave your skin dry. You can refrigerate it for longer life, but when it's used in soap some remains unsaponified...therefore after a period of time it can go rancid.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I used some in soap I made last december and the soap has not gone rancid at all.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

cathleenc said:


> I used some in soap I made last december and the soap has not gone rancid at all.


It also depends on what % of Hemp you're using. I used upwards to 15% and ended up with stttiiinnnnnkkkyyyy soap! :sob:


----------

